# Heeeelllppppp :-)



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Now I have your attention 

I'm looking for a really nice collar each for Daisey and cheeky boy. 
NOW, I want something REALLY sparkling and glam. 
Does anybody know any good sites? Or maybe someone here sells them on their website or something?

At the moment they have pets at home ones, daisey has a few "gems" on hers and cheeky boy has chico in diamontes on his.

I was thinking something with charms on as well, swavorski maybe.
money no object either. (got a BIG bonus from work due lol)


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson has one with his name on like this 

http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/Name-Me_Collar_Blue.html

but its denim and we added some crystal charms on it too, Alisha sent him a gorgeous swaroski type star that just clips on to the collar.

these are cute 
http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/copy_of_Heart_Charms.html


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

IWAC said:


> Now I have your attention
> 
> I'm looking for a really nice collar each for Daisey and cheeky boy.
> NOW, I want something REALLY sparkling and glam.
> ...


 I sure do. try http://www.pampermepuppy.com/dog-jewelry-swarovski-necklaces.html
http://www.pampermepuppy.com/dog-collars---leashes-fancy-dog-collars.html

and I think this would look especially stunning on a girl puppy http://www.muttropolis.com/products2.cfm/ID/5856/name/Austrian-Crystal-Marquis-Bone-Collar

and this for your little boy (in blue)...or get one in pink for your girl so they could match  http://www.pampermepuppy.com/lilly-dchss-dog-collar.html

im super picky, too, but even i love these sites


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I get my bling colors for zoey on e-bay, very reasonable. Just search for swavorski crystal or just bling dog colors. I find everything on there. Zoey has so many colors because they are so cheap. Good Luck.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I get all my collars from www.k9closet.com I love these collars.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for all the links so far. I'm just browsing through them all. I saw lots on ebay, but was never sure of the quality. I had a cat one once and it only lasted a few weeks, cost me £24 as well, all the stones fell out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

oh this is nice
http://www.pampermepuppy.com/royal-dog-collar.html


I like this for chico
http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/copy_of_Bling_Collars.html

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhh and these are good http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/copy_of_Flexi_GLAM.html


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

IWAC said:


> oh this is nice
> http://www.pampermepuppy.com/royal-dog-collar.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Right, I have emailed ONE of those links for some prices. 

Do you think swavorski harness and collars are going over the top on the glam???


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> IWAC said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I thought you wanted a lot of bling???
> ...


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

IWAC said:


> Right, I have emailed ONE of those links for some prices.
> 
> Do you think swavorski harness and collars are going over the top on the glam???


lol, NO, not if that is what you are into!! it would be kind of cute to see a little girl puppy dripping in swarovski crystals...  for a boy, a swarovski collar is fine, but a harness might make him look like the type of puppy that takes forever getting dressed...no girl puppy wants a boy who is better dressed than she is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

lol.
Well iw as thinking baby pink collar and ahrness for Daisey, covered in crystals, and deep red for chico.
Have to think about the boy thing as well. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

I like this, but I cant figure out what size it comes in

http://www.harrods.com/HarrodsStore/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=000000000001421963


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

OOO I just love the last one you sent its sooo pretty!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

This place is great!
http://www.divadogcollars.com/rhinestone_dog_collars.htm

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

IWAC said:


> I like this, but I cant figure out what size it comes in
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/HarrodsStore/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=000000000001421963


Hee heee...I couldn't help but notice Harrod's That's my last name(my maiden) but I go by it. I never believed in taking someone elses name just because you get married lol!!!

Lori


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

I used to live not too far from HArrods, well not in the area but a 15 minute tube ride from it. The cheese cake is to die for!!! lol

I'm swaying towards one of those each actually!


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

aw I didnt think harrods sold dog collars. so cute! the page is a bit rubbish with no sizes and only one picture though isnt it! considering the price you'd have thought they'd let you know what you're getting lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I found these on ebay, not very expensive but lovely none the less..there all from the same seller and has lots more.
hmmm I amtempted myself now.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SWAROVSKI-PIN...hash=item140249528784&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SWAROVSKI-Pin...hash=item140249511243&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SWAROVSKI-BON...hash=item140249511234&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SWAROVSKI-Pin...hash=item140250117109&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I bid on that first one earlier lol

oh and the second one

Therye lovely arent they


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

IWAC said:


> I like this, but I cant figure out what size it comes in
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/HarrodsStore/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=000000000001421963


 i like it. sure it looks plain but since i am assuming it is made of swarovski crystals it probably looks a lot better in person. maybe you can talk to a customer service rep to get the size...or maybe the collar is custom made. Has anyone ever bought from that ebay seller before? Do their items hold up well and is it real swarovski crystals? If so, i think their stuff is a lot nicer than that red collar...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

That one's not on ebay, it's a harrods one


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

IWAC said:


> That one's not on ebay, it's a harrods one


LOL, i meant the ones rubyfox provided are the ones from ebay  from the pictures, i would think the ebay ones are better for a girl ( provided they hold up) but for a boy, the harrods one seems more fitting...and i bet it looks great in person. besides, i would imagine the harrods one would be a better buy because it is probably better made. I dont trust ebay- everything "swarovski" ive ever gotten on ebay ended up falling apart (after about a month).  See, I am cheap--i have a cap on how much i'll spend on a collar *lol but i think if you dont have a limit then that collar is a definite buy  it is a very nice collar; it is simple, yet elegant.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

IWAC said:


> I bid on that first one earlier lol
> 
> oh and the second one
> 
> Therye lovely arent they


Are you winning?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm making sure I am winning lol

I just brought this one for cheeky
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250272173337

with this charm

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=130200264150

i'm bidding on 6 collars for Daisey as well lol

Have to find more for chico!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

IWAC said:


> I'm making sure I am winning lol
> 
> I just brought this one for cheeky
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250272173337
> ...


They will be the poshest chi's around.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

lol. i was looking at these, but wasnt sure if a harness and lead was a bit over the top http://www.k9closet.com/swarovskicollarsharness.htm


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

IWAC said:


> lol. i was looking at these, but wasnt sure if a harness and lead was a bit over the top http://www.k9closet.com/swarovskicollarsharness.htm


im sure your chi can pull it off


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hi There*



IWAC said:


> Now I have your attention
> 
> I'm looking for a really nice collar each for Daisey and cheeky boy.
> NOW, I want something REALLY sparkling and glam.
> ...


Simple!!...go onto ebay and in the search type in swarovski crystal dog collers....we have 3 for our miguel on there...they are the real crystals and sparkle with such a BLING!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

I KNOW
there are some FAB ones on ebay!
I am bidding on quite a few now. DETREMINED TO win


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

ohhh this is nice

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Exquisite-Lea...247800807QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280247800807

if they do daisey size or blue in chico im having these ones


----------

